# HELP! How would you shoot this grappling hook from a slingshot?



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

I bought a stainless steel 14/0 fishing gaff treble hook and cut the barbs off to try to use it as a slingshot propelled grappling hook... I thought I could shoot it by hooking one of the tines on the slingshot pouch but it caught as I suspected... I was wearing a protective glove knowing it could happen and it protected my hand from being smashed to pieces. It's still on my arm! :wave: The full weight of the hook, link, and o-ring is 105.6grams.

How would you implement a pouch or other method to fire this from a hand held braced slingshot?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you would need to consult Joerg.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> I think you would need to consult Joerg.


I cannot afford his consultation fee plus there are other folks here who I suspect will reveal some mad genius. B)


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Why do you need a grueling hook?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Good luck with that one!


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

squirrel squasher said:


> Why do you need a grueling hook?


To fight crime of course. h34r:


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> Good luck with that one!


Thanks, I'll post a video if I get it to work.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ha.. your going to have to put the hook in side a tube to launch it... Good luck.....thing out side the box my friend...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Since the hook has no barbs ... maybe an MJ style flatchette setup. With individual tubes with loops at the end?


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Since the hook has no barbs ... maybe an MJ style flatchette setup. With individual tubes with loops at the end?


Thanks. I see what you mean. I already have something in mind to try but I will contemplate that as plan B. :naughty:


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Ha.. your going to have to put the hook in side a tube to launch it... Good luck.....thing out side the box my friend...~AKAOldmiser


Thanks! I always do... a gift and a curse. :alky:


----------



## Ralph G (Jun 14, 2014)

With those large hooks it wont release well with the fletchette shooting method as you experienced. Even if you were to shoot it it will probably be tumbling ends over to the target.

My best idea would be to attach an arrow shaft to the "stem" and shoot it like a slingbow. But with this large weight you will need a heck of drawweight. I dont think you will be able to shoot this thing very far with just a regular slingshot. Some kind of crossbow or slingrifle would be needed.

Maybe the arrow shaft can be fixed to the hook in a way so it drops off after release and the trailing line will then stabilize the flight.


----------



## jdoge1408 (Sep 20, 2014)

You might need fletching even though it is front heavy the hooks add resistance because they are so wide out, I would add maybe a 6"-12" shaft and launch it like an un-notched bolt


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I would try to loose the link amd the Oring from the hook, so they dont tangle up. Put some amsteel blue or maybe paracord trouh the end. Then make a bandset with 2 or more bands per side and a big Oring as a pouch(so big that you can put the end of the hook in amd use it to draw back, the front hooking on the Oring.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> I would try to loose the link amd the Oring from the hook, so they dont tangle up. Put some amsteel blue or maybe paracord trouh the end. Then make a bandset with 2 or more bands per side and a big Oring as a pouch(so big that you can put the end of the hook in amd use it to draw back, the front hooking on the Oring.


JK, Good ideas. I am going to try and lose the link and replace it with a three wraps of paracord but I need to keep the o-ring at the rear so that I can draw a carbiner up to lock in (the ladder rope is drawn up that way). Otherwise having an O-ring welded to the end of the hook would probably help in being able to draw it back. I am going to try to use a short cord length to create a sort of finger pull that I can draw through the pocket hole and wrap that cord around the three tines. So the weight is down to 89grams now. Good! I will post a video if I get it right.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Ralph G said:


> With those large hooks it wont release well with the fletchette shooting method as you experienced. Even if you were to shoot it it will probably be tumbling ends over to the target.
> 
> My best idea would be to attach an arrow shaft to the "stem" and shoot it like a slingbow. But with this large weight you will need a heck of drawweight. I dont think you will be able to shoot this thing very far with just a regular slingshot. Some kind of crossbow or slingrifle would be needed.
> 
> Maybe the arrow shaft can be fixed to the hook in a way so it drops off after release and the trailing line will then stabilize the flight.


I actually saw some dude on youtube had a fairly unimpressive version of this that he fired from a regular 40lb bow.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

jdoge1408 said:


> You might need fletching even though it is front heavy the hooks add resistance because they are so wide out, I would add maybe a 6"-12" shaft and launch it like an un-notched bolt


Yep, it has been thought of and attempted but I wanted to try to get it as lightweight and slingshot-able as possible.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Grappling hooks are the most dangerous of all methods of anchoring rope. You usually can't see where they hook onto something or how well they hook on. Then the Hollywood 007 climbs up giving his entire life to the confidence the thing held well enough. Only in Hollywood my friend, please don't do it. And hurling it from an SS is going to be a true challenge. Why??

I think you could just wind up and sling it by hand better. Be careful, what goes up must come down, chances are it won't hook the first time (except in James Bond movies of course) and down she comes on yer noggin or teeth. What do you want to grapple may I ask?

I had some misguided dweeb come into my high adventure shop one day and ask me if I sold grappling hooks. I said no, that's only for movies and searching for cadavers at the bottom of a lake. I asked him what he was going to grapple. He replied he was going to throw it through the 3rd story window of the girls' dormatory (University). OH, I said and told him we didn't sell them but I got his student ID number off him and called the U police and told them about this dweeb.

Chuck


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Don't forget to post a pic of your utility belt! I hope you get it sorted. Next you could work out a spidey tracker that could be shot from a SS. You know to track cars and what not. I'm sorta kidding and sorta completely dead serious.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Susi said:


> Grappling hooks are the most dangerous of all methods of anchoring rope. You usually can't see where they hook onto something or how well they hook on. Then the Hollywood 007 climbs up giving his entire life to the confidence the thing held well enough. Only in Hollywood my friend, please don't do it. And hurling it from an SS is going to be a true challenge. Why??
> 
> I think you could just wind up and sling it by hand better. Be careful, what goes up must come down, chances are it won't hook the first time (except in James Bond movies of course) and down she comes on yer noggin or teeth. What do you want to grapple may I ask?
> 
> ...


Wow. You are pretty boring for someone that runs an high adventure shop.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Don't forget to post a pic of your utility belt! I hope you get it sorted. Next you could work out a spidey tracker that could be shot from a SS. You know to track cars and what not. I'm sorta kidding and sorta completely dead serious.


I think the whole thing might be a bit too encumbering to hook onto my utility belt. the spidey tracker is something to think about... the electronics could probably be under a few grams in weight so the only thing would be how it would attach to a car? It would have to connect, not bounce off, survive the impact... someone has to be working on it somewhere.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Depending on how long the trajectory is and amount of rope, figure the weight of the grappling hook plus the weight of the rope attached to it, I doubt a SS will be of much use. Maybe a whaler's cannon. If you are fighting crime somehow with this I'm sure there's a less risky method of ascent. My electrician had to somehow get a wire from one end of my rather large showroom's ceiling to the other. He had to do this above the suspended ceiling. He had a crossbow and first shot a monofiliment fishing line, 20lb test, attached to the bolt from one end to the other, tied the Romex to that and pulled. Vola...wiring prob solved. I was amazed he used a crossbow...he told me he used it all the time for just such jobs. In my case he shot the line like bow fishing and didn't have to lift up all the ceiling panels and meticulously run the Romex over each one individually.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Will it fit in the end of an aluminum arrow shaft, maybe with a slot to allow the wire to the hook to hang out for spooling.The ferrule in the end of aluminum shaft arrow is just held in with hot glue. Heat it up and remove the ferrule. Cut a slot, Insert hook like arrow head. Just the beginning of an idea.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Susi said:


> Depending on how long the trajectory is and amount of rope, figure the weight of the grappling hook plus the weight of the rope attached to it, I doubt a SS will be of much use. Maybe a whaler's cannon. If you are fighting crime somehow with this I'm sure there's a less risky method of ascent. My electrician had to somehow get a wire from one end of my rather large showroom's ceiling to the other. He had to do this above the suspended ceiling. He had a crossbow and first shot a monofiliment fishing line, 20lb test, attached to the bolt from one end to the other, tied the Romex to that and pulled. Vola...wiring prob solved. I was amazed he used a crossbow...he told me he used it all the time for just such jobs. In my case he shot the line like bow fishing and didn't have to lift up all the ceiling panels and meticulously run the Romex over each one individually.


I was thinking of doing the same thing with polyester ribbon but I might try 20lb test line if I can see it well enough and not get it tangled. Thanks! That story was pretty good... not so boring this time. :king:


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

erniepc1 said:


> Will it fit in the end of an aluminum arrow shaft, maybe with a slot to allow the wire to the hook to hang out for spooling.The ferrule in the end of aluminum shaft arrow is just held in with hot glue. Heat it up and remove the ferrule. Cut a slot, Insert hook like arrow head. Just the beginning of an idea.


The eye hook on the hook won't fit into an arrow shaft but I really want to avoid having to put a shaft on it anyway.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

realistically, you may never be able to shoot one with a slingshot due to having to match the strength of either bands or tubes to the weight of the grappling hook. only thing i can suggest is that you make yourself a giant "angry birds" style of slingshot and shoot the hooks the way MJ shoots flechettes with his slingshots.


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

OK, let's get serious. I have a set of 3 of these (with barbs for fishing). They are about 2 " in diameter, and as tall, so shooting direct from a slingshot pocket ... NOT a brilliant idea. However I understand the concept of what you want to do, and have an idea.

Use a carbon fiber or aluminum arrow (preferably one with a crossbow nock) fletched shaft, remove the arrowhead, so you now have an open ended tube. Remove the extraneous clips in the picture, and flatten the end loop (where the fishing line would be attached), then carefully force it into the open shaft, sealing it in with epoxy resin, so it is one piece. Shoot that from a slingbow (one with a whiskerbiscuit should do).

You will need to make several of these, so that you can optimize the point of attachment for the parachord ... albeit front (near the hook), or somewhere lower (closer to the fletching). You may need to make this with a fishing tackel rig on the sling.

This - as others have mentioned - may be too heavy once in flight from a sling .. so you may have to get an 80 lb. pull pistol crossbow to successfully launch it to the desired height.

Hope this helps. Post pix of the finished product, and let us know how it worked. The #14 hooks may not hold your weight. You may have to use a regular grappling hook, and that WILL not be shot by a slingshot or pistol crossbow. They are usually hand thrown.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009PGVG8//ref=cm_sw_su_dp?tag=relprods-20


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Craftsman said:


> OK, let's get serious. I have a set of 3 of these (with barbs for fishing). They are about 2 " in diameter, and as tall, so shooting direct from a slingshot pocket ... NOT a brilliant idea. However I understand the concept of what you want to do, and have an idea.
> 
> Use a carbon fiber or aluminum arrow (preferably one with a crossbow nock) fletched shaft, remove the arrowhead, so you now have an open ended tube. Remove the extraneous clips in the picture, and flatten the end loop (where the fishing line would be attached), then carefully force it into the open shaft, sealing it in with epoxy resin, so it is one piece. Shoot that from a slingbow (one with a whiskerbiscuit should do).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I still am trying to sling it from a pouch apparatus with no luck yet. I have seen that one on amazon... a bit too big. The #14/0 hook does look a bit sketchy when I put my weight on it but it held even with one tine which freaked me out a bit... likely not rated to hold my weight (190lb) but it did. Seriously, I have no intention of becoming a Darwinian Award recipient so I will only test it over a fall into water (helmeted to so I don't slingshot the grappling hook into my brain if both tines snap) and likely just for video archive purposes... I can't see myself finding daily use of a slingshot projected grappling hook. This is just an excercise in "can it be done" more than anything. :bonk:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I seriously want you to find a way to do this. And video is a must. It may come down to custom fabrication of a grappling hook small enough and light enough AND strong enough for your purposes. Best of luck.


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

TSM, Stop by Wal*Mart's fishing Dept. and pick yp some of the 14/0 trwebles, so we can see your expertise with them.

I have a unique use in one of my books: http://www.cafepress.com/meijin4.767729350


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

I did manage to put something together. I ended up (after many failed attempts at other configurations) having to shoot it from a tube (made from some HDPE 1/8inch sheets I had) as oldmiser originally suggested. Fortunately, I was able to adapt one of my other slingshot designs to work with it so I didn't start from scratch. As usual I use carbon fiber shafts from salvaged hockey sticks and brass sleeves to act as pulleys for the bands. It works "OK". I think the coolest feature about it is it only weighs 4.5 lbs. It is a work in progress and my craftsmanship is a bit weak but I'll post a video when I get a chance. :nerd:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...the other thing you could try would be to encase it in a small ball cut in half, with a few "loops" worth of whatever line you've got attached. Then after launch, both halves just fall away, sending your implement on a (hopefully) direct trajectory, with enough slack in the line to not pull it short....

...aside from that, having it ride on a shaft shot from a slingbow might work.

I can't make sense out of the contraption you've posted there; I'm looking forward to seeing the video, though. At 4 1/2 lbs, I hope that utility belt is equipped with suspenders...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

You kids kiss and make up?


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

I swear that almost anything can be made with old hockey sticks!


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> You kids kiss and make up?


I had to double up on the rubbers but it looks that way. :bonk:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

An Evolving Ape said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > You kids kiss and make up?
> ...


...I've got a tube of lube in the nightstand, whenever you come repelling through my window with this thing...


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...the other thing you could try would be to encase it in a small ball cut in half, with a few "loops" worth of whatever line you've got attached. Then after launch, both halves just fall away, sending your implement on a (hopefully) direct trajectory, with enough slack in the line to not pull it short....
> 
> ...aside from that, having it ride on a shaft shot from a slingbow might work.
> 
> I can't make sense out of the contraption you've posted there; I'm looking forward to seeing the video, though. At 4 1/2 lbs, I hope that utility belt is equipped with suspenders...


I did actually try using a 5-inch plastic plant cup (5-inch is the min diameter for the hooks) which fell away when fired but it was a fail. I already have a 5lb dickandballsack device hanging from my waist so an extra 5lb should be alright. :devil:


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> An Evolving Ape said:
> 
> 
> > you'llshootyereyeout said:
> ...


Dr. Evil: It got weird, didn't it?
Frau Farbissina: Ya.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> An Evolving Ape said:
> 
> 
> > you'llshootyereyeout said:
> ...


No lube for you. Satan will %$%* you dry. :headbang:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...so that's almost soccer ball diameter requirements. I know you said you weren't keen on arrow concepts, but that may be your most practical bet, shy of getting into actual propellants..

How much does that thing weigh, & what's the ceiling your aiming for?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

kwinpr said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > An Evolving Ape said:
> ...


...just wait til' he makes it through that window; Human centipede shit will look like Disney-on-ice...


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...just wait til' he makes it through that window; Human centipede **** will look like Disney-on-ice...


I'm a very visual person and that was a horrible mental picture - however, I let out an teenage giggle when I read it


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...so that's almost soccer ball diameter requirements. I know you said you weren't keen on arrow concepts, but that may be your most practical bet, shy of getting into actual propellants..
> 
> How much does that thing weigh, & what's the ceiling your aiming for?


90grams. I was hoping for a 50 foot ceiling.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> kwinpr said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Why am I not surprised that you are fan of Human Centipede movies. :huh:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

An Evolving Ape said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > kwinpr said:
> ...


...it's kind of obscure; why am I not surprised that you even knew about them?

LoL....I know your type


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

An Evolving Ape said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...so that's almost soccer ball diameter requirements. I know you said you weren't keen on arrow concepts, but that may be your most practical bet, shy of getting into actual propellants..
> ...


So 3ish oz to 50'....what's the line about?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Thinking about this, it seems a crossbow would be a minimum requirement. You really want to be classy about it, rig up a harpoon/spear gun...


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> An Evolving Ape said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


I preferred the South Park version... you cannot possibly know my "type" :mellow:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

An Evolving Ape said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > An Evolving Ape said:
> ...


Oh, stop....

....your browser history (& probably basement) would yield more examples of what you're publicly "against" than anything I could ever muster. Be honest; you scare yourself, don't you?

I've met plenty of guys like you in the slammer...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

The answer is very simple:

*CAREFULLY!!!!!!!*


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

What would u actually use this for? That hook won't support weight will it? 
You wouldn't be shooting up around a branch. So why in reality do u want it?
I'm asking becuase I would kill for a reason to carry one myself.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I haven't seen him in a while. I fear whatever he ended up trying may no have work...or it did work, & he encountered resistance... In either case, he's probably dead.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, or one very unfortunate link in a certain human chain...


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I haven't seen him in a while. I fear whatever he ended up trying may no have work...or it did work, & he encountered resistance... In either case, he's probably dead.


 that's never good and the rig he had looked like if it fail it good have launched the hook at him and if he was aiming it might have been by his face

Your name!!... Oh wait its says Tentacle not testicle lol my bad


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Teamkazm said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen him in a while. I fear whatever he ended up trying may no have work...or it did work, & he encountered resistance... In either case, he's probably dead.
> ...


LoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoL.....that's not the first time someone misread that! Hahaha...makes for a much better visual, yes? LoL


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Teamkazm said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


No, you were right the first time... it's Testicle Toast. :naughty: What's up, TT?!

So the grappling hook slingshot was shelved after my tests did not show impressive height gain. BUT, the problem is in the design (of course) and I still have not tried to eliminate a bad friction point as the hook exits the launch tube... I'll probably try again in the Spring. :wave: My goal now is to take a functioning grappling hook to a waterfall pool near Portland (can't remember the name at the moment) when we go hiking (me and gf are into mtn hikes)... I was going to swim up to these cliffs there and launch it from the water, climb the rope ladder (drawn up through an O-ring on the hook), then leap the 50ft drop into the pool... that is the grand vision for the moment. :screwy:


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

use a fishing rod with 100g, you should be able to cast that out!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you're probably going to die...


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

You better be playing with your gf rather than this grappling hook idea!


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...you're probably going to die...


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> You better be playing with your gf rather than this grappling hook idea!


Dude, relax! She's pretty badass herself and does aerial training (trapeze, rope, etc...) She also studied karate and tae kwon do if i spelled that right... but we agreed if I do something stupid and kill myself she is not responsible for my body so she can just walk out of there without worrying about carrying my fat dead ass out of there.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm all relaxed in front of a cup of coffee. You're a lucky dude!

BTW, if that 14\0 hook can land a 500kg Marlin,that should be able to take your weight! Don't take my word for it, I've slipoed a fw whiskies in my coffee!

You better not kill yourself since you have a badass GF!


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

An Evolving Ape said:


> Jacktrevally said:
> 
> 
> > You better be playing with your gf rather than this grappling hook idea!
> ...


She sounds badass... What's her name and number? ;-)


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Teamkazm said:


> An Evolving Ape said:
> 
> 
> > Jacktrevally said:
> ...


Dude, that's so greasy... go back to the trailer park with Ricky and Julian, you hoser! <_<


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

Lol I think I'll do that! Last thing I need is your old lady kicking my ass then my wife cutting my p€/\|§ Off when I explain where all the bruises came from.


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Teamkazm said:


> Lol I think I'll do that! Last thing I need is your old lady kicking my *** then my wife cutting my p€/\|§ Off when I explain where all the bruises came from.


Tell her it was from playing hockey on the frozen pond and you took a few stick and puck hits... btw I need to watch a Calgary game so I can see why the Flames are badass all of a sudden.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 26, 2014)

Use a slingbow with the hook slipped inside the end of the arrow, even if you had to mod a purpose made arrow and then attach it to a bow fishing reel...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Simple: attach a ball bearing to the end of it (weld/epoxy). The ball bearing should have a hole running through it to attach your line.

Put the ball bearing (with the attached grappling hook) in the pouch and shoot it normally.

TV technicians, when putting up antennas, used to use slingshots to propel antenna wire to its desired location.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

kwinpr said:


> I swear that almost anything can be made with old hockey sticks!


Some of the best up-cycled hammer handles, ever!!


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> kwinpr said:
> 
> 
> > I swear that almost anything can be made with old hockey sticks!
> ...


that's actually a smart idea I've replaced a few with store bought blanks


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

An Evolving Ape said:


> Grappling hooks are the most dangerous of all methods of anchoring rope. You usually can't see where they hook onto something or how well they hook on. Then the Hollywood 007 climbs up giving his entire life to the confidence the thing held well enough. Only in Hollywood my friend, please don't do it. And hurling it from an SS is going to be a true challenge. Why??
> 
> I think you could just wind up and sling it by hand better. Be careful, what goes up must come down, chances are it won't hook the first time (except in James Bond movies of course) and down she comes on yer noggin or teeth. What do you want to grapple may I ask?
> 
> ...


"Repunzel, Repunzel, let down your hair, before I throw a freakin' grappling hook towards your window".


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> An Evolving Ape said:
> 
> 
> > I preferred the South Park version... you cannot possibly know my "type" :mellow:
> ...


I've heard of the "slammer in 'Bama", but what do they call the slammer in Buffalo? Is it a "Slamalo?"

Regards,

Mike


----------

